# Solar Oven Spanish (Seafood) Paella



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Here is a favorite dish of ours and it is easy to cook and serves up quite a few people at a time.

http://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/solar_oven_Spanish_Seafood_Paella.html*









*Finished Paella in the Sun Oven*


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

That is a dish for the God`s, how long it took to cook?,


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*The God's would fight over who gets the larger portions...*

It is that tasty.

It took about 30 minutes total to cook because I started it on the parabolic cooker and then let it finish out slower in the Sun Oven.

If I had cooked it only in the Sun Oven it would have been about an hour total cook time, maybe a little bit more because of the larger volume.


----------

